# Boondocking in New England



## Geno (6 mo ago)

Hi All, I am a new RV camper and was wondering if there is a web page or book that has a listing of boondock places in New England. Any suggestions of known places would be much appreciated. Thanks, Geno


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum, Geno!

Enjoy!


----------

